# Ivomec pour on dosage



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone know what the dosage for the ivomec pour on is for mites? I tried a search here, but didn't find the dose. Also should I put it down their backs or on their legs where the hair loss is?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure on the pour on. 
Do you have injectable Ivermectin? That also will take care of the mites and or lice.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, they had 2 doses already. Injected, not topically. Their legs looks worse, so wanted to do something different.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:scratch: Interesting. It should have taken care of external buggers. Hope that the pour on works! I wonder if a whole different route like topically applying peremethrin oil would work better. That is whatI use so I don't have to give wormer unnecessarily. 
I put it in a needleless syringe and in the ND's I put 5-10cc's and then have no more external buggers


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For heels & lower legs I just spray the cattle pour on every 21 days until it clears up. It usually only takes 2 or three times.
Be sure to get it under dew claws using rubber gloves. If there are open sores they wont like it but too bad.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Tried permethrin too, did absolutely nothing


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I sure hope the Pour on works. Have you done a scraping? Are you sure it is a parasite as opposed to a fungus or something?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Our vet did not do a scraping. He had thought it was a fungus, so that is what I was treating it like at first but just continued to get worse. But did the ivomec inj. just in case. At that time it was just on one doe. Was so bad she had celulitis (sp?) and was on antibiotics. I had another posting about her. 
I now have it on another doe and our young buck. At first they weren't itching, now they are all itching at it. No other goat has it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you post a photo for everyones reference. 
I love your aviator by the way!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep I already have pics. Its looks different on all of them
This doe is the one that had it first. It looks dry and scaly all the way her leg. She had a couple raw bloody spots that did heal but her legs still look aweful. 
















This doe started out like this. She had dots that looked like bites up further in her legs, with sorta amber colored crusties. She has lost more fur since. Shes a little crsuty under the heels like the other doe, but the rest of her legs don't look the same.








The buck. He is not pastured anywhere near the does, but I do handle them all. His just looks like bare spots.









I find is strange that there is nothing on any of my other animals and I can't figure out what this is?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I suggest you get a scraping for the vet to look at so you know exactly what you're dealing with for treatment. 
The bare spot on the doe above your buck pic looks like she's been gnawing at it because it probably itches.
Do they stomp their feet?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

No they don't stomp. I've seen the does itching at it, but not a whole lot. Its just really sensitive and they don't want to be touched, as I imagine it would hurt from the looks of it. The buck doesn't seem to be bothered whatsoever. I have never had mites, so nothing to go by for comparison.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

That looks more fungal or bacterial to me. Could it be rain rot?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought it was rainrot too at first :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

I haven't used the pour on as a pour on so can't answer the dose. I have used Cydectin pour on as a drench and as a pour on and it is 1ml per 22 lbs. I just put it on with the applicator down their back from head to tail, it needs to make contact with the skin. 
I have yet to do it but plan on dusting my goats with Diatomaceous Earth. I have heard good things about it and started putting it in my grain as a worm prevention.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

did you ever find a cure for this? I think I'm having the same problem just not only on the legs. ??????


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Not really to be honest. I did try the ivomec pour on on the buck, it did not help. All the goats also have the ivomec injectable. The only one that seems to be clearing up is the one that had the fever and was on nuflor. The other doe just looks worse and has celulitis now, so might have to try nuflor on her as well. I definately think it is a fungal/bacterial thing as our vet originally thought, not mites.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

That's what I seem to think too. If you want to see pictures, there are some under a thread called "strange scabs on skin".. Thats what I'm up against. My vet is trying to help without getting a skin sample. If you check out the pictures can you let me know what you think???? :whatgoat: this stuff is driving me :GAAH:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tabitha said:


> That's what I seem to think too. If you want to see pictures, there are some under a thread called "strange scabs on skin".. Thats what I'm up against. My vet is trying to help without getting a skin sample. If you check out the pictures can you let me know what you think???? :whatgoat: this stuff is driving me :GAAH:


You know, at this point your vet should get a scraping so you know exactly what you're dealing with & how to effectively treat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are scaly leg mites.... 
inject her with Ivermectin. 
Dosage for injection.. 1cc per 100 lbs ...then give it again.. 2 to 3 weeks later..

2 to 3x total..if the goat was really bad... I'd give 3x instead of 2x :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes nancy I am talking to my vet about it and we are looking into it. thank you for the advice.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Coni Ross recommends a product called Prolate.
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... tent=16509

Those of you at your wits end with the other treatments might want to consider it. I researced it some and it appears it works on dogs too.
Anyway, a quart would last a long time as you mix one ounce to one gallon of water. Coni Ross recommends scrubbing it in. I have some and used it on two does with stubborn cases. One resolved nicely. The other got skin problems. Celluitess and hair loss. I gave penicillin and that took the swelling in the leg right down. When it dried up I put an aloe vit AD cream on it. Legs are pink and growing hair again. Funny how some goats get the mange bad and others do not. You know they all have had to be exposed.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep...I agree with Pam, leg mites.....I have dealt with this crap for the past 3 winters.....I was told that it has to do with their immune system, so this winter I really worked on their immune systems by giving 
Vit. C and I also started adding wheat germ oil to their feed every day, 1 tsp....you can find it in the horse section at farm supply stores, it has Vit A, D & E........I have to say that this winter my guys are so much better......I have one wether with a touch... also good minerals and copper bolusing....My vet told me that as far as why some show signs and others don't depends on how a goats system reacts to the mites, just like people....some get huge bumps from mesquitoes and then like me, I have no reaction......I have tried every thing that has been suggested, so I decided to work on their immune systems this winter and I still treat with Ivermectin injectable and the pour-on, I have flip-flopped between the 2.......something that I have found to help also is mix olive oil or mineral oil with tea tree oil and rubbing it into the areas, have been told the mites don't like the tea tree oil and the oil smothers them.....I find it soothing to the goats. Tea Tree Oil is also good for fungus......not sure everyone will agree with me, but this is what I have tried. Dealing with mites is a real pain! I have always kept my barns and pens very, very clean and still had issues.....I finally had a large breeder from another forum tell me to work on my goats immune systems and I really believe there is something to it.
hope this helps and gives you food for thought!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Denise,
is Vit C safe to give when they are pregnant?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Tabitha....I wouldn't think it would hurt....but I only have wethers.....so check with Pam or Liz, someone that deals with preggers


----------

